# USHIO Synergy LED MR16



## avkid (Oct 2, 2008)

I saw an advertisement in a trade publication, and I have to admit that I am intrigued.
USHIO Synergy LED MR16




Could one use this effectively in a conventional strip light fixture?
(assuming the base and size are correct)


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have my photometrics book handy, but how do the numbers in the pdf compare with a standard lamp?


----------



## avkid (Oct 2, 2008)

Pie4Weebl said:


> I don't have my photometrics book handy, but how do the numbers in the pdf compare with a standard lamp?


The PDF is really screwed up format wise, this is from the print data sheet:


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 2, 2008)

The literature says "replaces a 20-25watt incandescent." Lamps used in MR-16 MiniStrips are 50W or 75W, so they're not quite ready to replace the EXT/EYC/EYF.


----------



## lampguy (Mar 6, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> The literature says "replaces a 20-25watt incandescent." Lamps used in MR-16 MiniStrips are 50W or 75W, so they're not quite ready to replace the EXT/EYC/EYF.





Actually...It says it replaces a 20-25 watt HALOGEN..Typically a BAB or FMW ansi code MR16...Actually the technology isnt there for a 50 or 75 watt replacement...But the high color temps and usable light on these is pretty darn good..double check their website for the PDF..has photometrics


----------



## lampguy (Mar 6, 2009)

avkid said:


> I saw an advertisement in a trade publication, and I have to admit that I am intrigued.
> USHIO Synergy LED MR16
> 
> 
> ...



Going to depend on the transformer..wont work with a integral AC transformer..at 4 watts it wont even know its there..better suited for multiple heads/sockets on a DC transformer


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 6, 2009)

lampguy said:


> Going to depend on the transformer..wont work with a integral AC transformer..at 4 watts it wont even know its there..better suited for multiple heads/sockets on a DC transformer



Well, considering that most of the MR16 striplights that are available have 10 lamps (2 per window) all wired in series then a transformer isn't an issue. However, dimming might be an issue as the LEDs probably won't like to dim (if they dim at all).


----------



## ship (Mar 6, 2009)

What's the CRI of the LED?


----------



## cbot38 (May 6, 2009)

ship said:


> What's the CRI of the LED?



The CRI is posted on their website (70-80CRI) and it seems that the color temp have changed as well.


----------



## epimetheus (May 6, 2009)

Can I ask you guys why this wont work with an integral AC transformer? My background is not in theater. What exactly is meant by "integral AC transformer"? I mean if the transformer is just a step down unit from 120V to 24V or 12V, what does it matter what the load is?


----------



## David Ashton (May 6, 2009)

So apart from rubbish cri, low output and questionable dimming I suppose it's really cheap?


----------



## ship (May 7, 2009)

Should work in a strip light fine - that's a series wired thing without transformer. This given the comparison of wattages it won't be as bright but if close up and lamping down - yes you can lamp down a strip light in lamp wattage as long as the voltage is the same all should be fine. This except LED's don't like to be dimmed but are on the market now dimmable and soon will be overall. CRI of that amount is troublesome however. Figure that as a % and a halogen or incandescent lamp at 100%. That's how much of true color rendering you will get out of the light on say a backdrop as opposed to flat looking light or lack or true color mixing.

Still LED is the new thing... awaiting this week a 6w MR-16 lamp from Halco which should be really bright, this an a 12v PAR 36 lamp from them I bought both as prototype and so as to bulk up a small order. Lots of suppliers for LED lamps, Osram to Bulbrite with lots of other suppliers, lots of technology to see and be aware of. This concept of LED cyc light replacement lamps could some day be reality by way of just changing the lamps but CRI and output isn't there yet so far. Good stuff and I'm waiting for my sample of Ushio's flexible LED strip lights, but overall for a stage type cyc, I don't think it's there yet.

Remember years ago the first LED wash light presented to us... wasn't bright enough and fake in color rendering. It's coming soon. Our own highest output to the best of another department's knowledge - 5w LED sources in home built fixture just got cut from a tour in them taking 4-lite audience blinders instead. Don't know why be it intensity, color rendering or being able to control them but they were not ready yet as a concept. Overall, the first tour all lit by LED's went out years ago, still a question of LED's brighter and full spectrum but it was cutting edge and a constant high technology to follow. More and more shows these days are mostly lit by LED's but still supplemented by HID or halogen sources.

Overall, the full spectrum dimmable replacement lamp for a halogen is coming, not here yet though. On the other hand good play test of the Ushio I hope TBA you tell about. 
Beyond all this... LED replacement bulbs ain't cheap. Believe I paid like $34.00 for the 6w MR-16 and $47.00 for the PAR 36 above lamps. That ain't cheap especially if one is outfitting a fixture or show's worth of lamps. Also just bid out $24K on the lamps, power supplies and other parts without labor for a LED color changing sign for a band with over 300 individually controlled color changing lamps placed about 6" on center on the sign. Granted this band's sign will have been like 6' high and 20' long using Phiilps/Color Kinetics I-color MR g2, 60 drgree Wide Beam, 5 Watt/24VDC lamps with power supplies that only power up 14 lamps per power supply but each lamp is individually progammable for DMX channel. On the other hand, just programming the individual lamps I figured 17 hours alone in someone just programming each individual lamp for a speficic DMX channel for the man/hours part of the bid in labor. 

LED's being pulled kicking and screaming into them, but don't think overall they are ready yet for say a upgrade to a mini cyc yet. Too expensive for the output and color rendering. This much less some lighting design system is ready to communicate with each individual lamp in an upgrade so as to communicate with them, it's hard enough to assign channels to something with dip switches. Something that's micro processor dip switched is not ready for bulk yet in controll.


----------



## David Ashton (May 7, 2009)

Interesting sales pitch "World's First Truly Usable LED MR-16 Product! "
Sort of backs up what I've been saying.
If it was true, but I have yet to be convinced.


----------



## ship (May 7, 2009)

Just did a search today about PAR 20 or MR-16 LED alternatives to some PAR 20 cans that are kicked about and failing on a tour. Seems the band is using the fixtures for like sledge hammers or something and the tour is looking for something that won't need to replace it's lamps after each show.

Fixture buyer and I lamp buyer scratched our heads a bit in coming up with some options be it PAR 20 LED or Birdie at this point 13w version MR-16, and are still working on it for future tours even after it was decided that we would just charge the band for lamps and say fixtures destroyed if that's what they intend to do during the show. 

LED's they are out there and hard to keep up with what's the most powerful or most in output one month to another. Just got news today about some Plasma Robie fixture that was new and ultimate in source on the other hand. Interesting and a new challenge in lamps for me to learn about.


Still though did as part of that study a comparision with the output of a 6w LED MR-16 and a normal 50w MR-16 lamp today - say the EYC. About 2/5 the output of a EYC and while some bands are dimmable... possibly on the Ushio, not all brands are dimmable but some are.


----------



## Slitterst (May 21, 2009)

avkid said:


> I saw an advertisement in a trade publication, and I have to admit that I am intrigued.
> 
> Could one use this effectively in a conventional strip light fixture?
> (assuming the base and size are correct)



I contacted USHIO when this lamp came out with this very question. Their position is that this is designed for a single lamp, track lighting fixture. The LED replacement needs decent ventilation that USHIO feels is not present in strip light fixtures.


----------

